# Making time for life beyond the crafting world.



## topiarymonster (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm a junkie, I've got the hobby bug pretty bad, any one have any thoughts on making time for things other than my job and ,my hobbies?  I throw pottery, sew sock monsters, paint, do 35mm film photography, and some wood carving.  (not all at once)I also knit and make candles (photos of that soon)  and I'm adding soaping to the mix in a month or so.
The BF has no complaints so far, ind I've had him about a year, but I'd like to keep em too.  Hes not much into crafting.  If I ever figure out how to post photos I'll do just that.


----------



## topcat (Feb 14, 2009)

Sorry, I can't see why you want to make time for anything beyond the craft world     :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## topiarymonster (Feb 14, 2009)

lol, Hes almost a crafting hobby himself  If nothing else, he models my hand knits without too much prodding.  I think i will make him a cake


----------



## carebear (Feb 14, 2009)

what is this "life beyond the crafting world" of which you speak?


----------



## topcat (Feb 14, 2009)

Cake sounds good - especially for Valentine's Day!

Tanya


----------



## IanT (Feb 28, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> what is this "life beyond the crafting world" of which you speak?



lol ditto... each day is just another opportunity to learn a new craft (and add another one to the neverending list of things i want to do and learn in life lol...)


----------



## Becky (Mar 2, 2009)

I've got one, and I don't like it in the slightest.   I haven't made soap in 15 weeks and my hands are starting to shake, my eyesight is getting blurry, I can't think straight. Don't subject yourself to the horror, I beg you!


----------



## topcat (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey Becky - good to hear from you!  15 weeks, my goodness, how time flies.....

Tanya


----------



## digit (Mar 2, 2009)

Becky said:
			
		

> I've got one, and I don't like it in the slightest.   I haven't made soap in 15 weeks and my hands are starting to shake, my eyesight is getting blurry, I can't think straight. Don't subject yourself to the horror, I beg you!




Hey there Becky!! Think of you often and have missed you! Good to read from you. Worse is that you can not even call in sick to take a soap day. I can personally attest to the super fab soap you make. I treasure my striped berry soap. It's a sliver now, but I protect it!

Digit


----------



## Becky (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey, it's nice to know I've been missed! I'm bludging right now, waiting for a phone call from the tech so he can help me fix my till, so I thought I'd take 5 and drop in.

Digit, by far the worst news is that I don't have a kitchen!! Otherwise I'd still be able to make time for soaping - I have a whole 6 hours at night where all I do is sleep...

Oh, hang on, the fact that we are on REALLY SLOW dial-up beats the no kitchen, I think. Otherwise I'd be able to live vicariously thru all of you, and drool over your photos, but they take so long to load that the connection drops out  :evil:


----------



## topcat (Mar 3, 2009)

So Becky - only 37 weeks to go?

Maybe you can borrow a neighbour's kitchen once a month to keep your hand in and your addiction satisfied :wink: 

Tanya  

BTW - there is no way you can join our Aussie swap....?


----------



## Becky (Mar 4, 2009)

Well, I have been eying off the pubs kitchen - all stainless steel benches & industrial sized stove...

ETA...no swaps for me this year, there is no way that I could guarantee that I would have the time to make stuff, or that my supplies would even turn up on time  but sign me up for the first one of 2010. I don't care if it's an aussie, canadian, usa or milky way swap, I'm in!!    

And yep, that sounds right, about 37 weeks to go. Unless I have some sort of drastic epiphany and realise that I really do like drunks & rude people, I won't be staying. I'd forgotten how much crap you have to catch, being on the other side of the bar. I tolerate NONE of that here, and really upset some Army guys when I shut the bar because of it one night. They couldn't figure out why they couldn't keep on drinking & being mean to the staff & other customers, like it was their right to ruin everyone else's night. :roll:


----------



## topcat (Mar 4, 2009)

Ahhh..........I feel for you.  It's not a lifestyle choice I would make either if I didn't have to....speaking of that, how is your Dad's trip going?  I am sure it will be worth it at least to give him a very well deserved break!

Milky Way Swap......now _that_ would be adventurous!!!

Tanya


----------



## Jola (Mar 5, 2009)

I've just recently started crafting again. I was in college for  9 years so this is the first time I've had a lot of free time (getting laid off helped with the time issue too!). 
I can't imagine not crafting now! How am I going to craft when I get a job?!


----------



## Becky (Mar 7, 2009)

Jola, it's one of those catch 22 type situations - more money for supplies, less time to use them. Once you get your routine down, it's pretty easy tho. At home, when I have everything organised, my oils masterbatched, stuff like that, I can make 3 batches an hour, with about another 15 minutes worth of clean-up time. 

Tanya, Dad's trip is going great. He is due home tomorrow, as I will be 3 staff down for a few weeks, and DH & I desperatly need some time off. We will probably take a week off at the end of March, and slip up to Darwin for a few days, then out to Kakadu, DH has never been there before. It'll be just the right time of year - not too hot, and not too many people around yet. Once we've had our time off, it'll be getting busier, as eastertime usually signals the start of the tourist season.


----------



## digit (Mar 8, 2009)

Me, me, me I wanna be a tourist at the pub! I'll bring you a cool license plate for the men's room wall. 



Digit


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

*life beyond crafting...*

One of the singular joys I've ever had was calling in to my 9-5 job, telling them I was sick (cough, cough) and spending the day soaping.

As a person with a day job, I'd love to spend all my days making (and selling) soap.

That's my goal. A Victorian-style house with a workshop where I can create wonderful batches of soap....


----------



## Becky (Mar 19, 2009)

digit said:
			
		

> Me, me, me I wanna be a tourist at the pub! I'll bring you a cool license plate for the men's room wall.
> 
> 
> 
> Digit



When are you coming? I'll book you a room!!


----------



## Woodi (Apr 11, 2009)

Sounds good to me, soaping all day, knitting and painting while waiting for the soap to cure.....


----------



## Woodi (Apr 11, 2009)

Sounds good to me, soaping all day, knitting and painting while waiting for the soap to cure.....

Here's what I've got in my 'soapcage' at the moment:







and I just finished knitting a second toddler blankey:

first one:






Second:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

I really like your soap cage Woodi , what a great idea .

Kitn


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

I think housekeeping and cooking should come after crafting , if time allows.

Kitn


----------

